# Some 512M's



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

*Desert Rat Customs*

Hope you like'em!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Cobra Daytona & Ford GT40


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Now THOSE are some beautiful cars! Do you have more?
My favorite racers are the 512M and 917.


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

joez870 said:


> Now THOSE are some beautiful cars! Do you have more?
> My favorite racers are the 512M and 917.



Thanks! The #60 & #9 are going on Ebay Saturday and I'll be attempting to paint a few more 512's over the next few weeks. I decided to thin out my inventory and sell the 512's. I have five more to paint. The 917's are my favorite and I'll be custom painting them after the 512's go. I'm probably going to regret selling these, but I can always paint some more.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, Fantastic looking cars on a fantastic looking track!!! What a day for a drive :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

really nice work!whats the source on the decals,BTW?I have 2 512's that would look just fine like that!i also have two custom chassis on the way!We would all love to see photos of that track,aswell!and are those decals on the tires aswell?


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

slotnewbie69 said:


> really nice work!whats the source on the decals,BTW?I have 2 512's that would look just fine like that!i also have two custom chassis on the way!We would all love to see photos of that track,aswell!and are those decals on the tires aswell?


Thanks! You can see pics of the track in my gallery. I get my decals from Pattos Place and they are decals on the tires.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

didn't realize your track was the kastleburg!man that's some track alright!waaaaaaay outta my league!hope you can find a buyer!good luck and keep those pics coming!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Your cars and track look awesome. I have spent the winter as of now working on getting all my cars mechanically up to par...NOW it is time to get back to scenery. Thanks for the inspiration!

Dang I also wanted to paint all my customs. Somethings gotta give, and hopefully something also gets done! As much as there is never enough time for this hobby its one of the best!:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking cars and background. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Very nice work! Maybe RaceMasters might make some new ones in the future on the Mega G


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

You have some great looking cars/models. These could pass for 1/43 static display models. So much for the idea that HO cars can't be made to look realistic...

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Did some one call for a 917 Porsche?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

that's a sweet porsche!is that scratch built engine detail i see?nice job!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

JLM Racing said:


> Did some one call for a 917 Porsche?


Looks very fast! The 917's are my favorite. When I get through the 512's, I'll give these a shot. Nice work!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Outstanding detail work!! They look like they could roar right into real life. Great job on all of them.:thumbsup:


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Bro's That one sits on a T1 chassis I'm getting ready to do another 917 on a G3 chassis.....

*Yo!*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

yankee,

That Yellow 512 is SICK (that is good) with those gold rims trimmed out!!

All of the cars you posted up are great but, the #9 is just knocking at my skull door and is throwing a party in the cool car brain cell party room right now.

B:hat:b


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

bobhch said:


> yankee,
> 
> That Yellow 512 is SICK (that is good) with those gold rims trimmed out!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob! I saw a picture of the real car about two years ago and I felt the same way you did. I've never seen any one paint it so I thought I'd give it a shot. The yellow really pops on the track.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

yankee_3b said:


> The yellow really pops on the track.


They all do!!!... Super cars. Makes me wonder why they never released a few more of these in colors like this back in the day. They just look so "right". nd


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the nice comments. It's pretty standard stuff though. I wish I had the imagination you guys have to come with those awesome custom builds. I think I need to do some apprentice work with the boys "Back at the Shop"


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

*Ferrari 512m and Porsche 917*

These are for you *Joez*. Sandman Porsche 917 from 1971 Watkins Glen and my "Blue" version of the LeMans Filipinetti Ferrari. Enjoy!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

WOW!!! Are those factory prototypes??? I believe you got it backwards, the Boys could use some lessons!!! All the detail work looks clean ansd crisp :thumbsup::thumbsup: Those look real!!! ... RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yankee,those are gorgeous!man i need some phhhhhssssst time and some of those decals!have two 512's myself that are just drabsville after seeing your work!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

great detailing job ! I've got one 512 and 917k to do too, byt the way...you inspired me!

But who made the gt40 ? 

thank you


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't like you guys. I've been holding on to a bunch of those bodies so I can, one day, redo them. Now I have to follow suit. Yankee those are just awesome! GREAT job. I still vote the old 70's can-am cars were among the coolest ever produced, regardless of era.

Again ... excellent stuff!!!

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

yankee_3b said:


> Thanks guys for all the nice comments. It's pretty standard stuff though. I wish I had the imagination you guys have to come with those awesome custom builds. I think I need to do some apprentice work with the boys "Back at the Shop"


Uh ... no! It's quite a lot more than standard fare. Great color choices, perfect decal placement, and attention to the little things dont just happen.
Take a bow!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

yankee_3b said:


> These are for you *Joez*. Sandman Porsche 917 from 1971 Watkins Glen and my "Blue" version of the LeMans Filipinetti Ferrari. Enjoy!



Holy Hannah, Yankee!

Such beautiful machines!:thumbsup: I know just how much time all of that detail takes, hey. You have really out-done yourself this time. I think you should keep them, though, since it isn't my birthday or Yule. I did, however, just print a pic! 
Will you tell where you got the decal sets?


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

demether said:


> great detailing job ! I've got one 512 and 917k to do too, byt the way...you inspired me!
> 
> But who made the gt40 ?
> 
> thank you


Thanks Dimitri! I did the GT40 also. I acquired a beat up Bauer on Ebay and turned it into a Sebring version. Here's another Bauer I just finished. It's on a MK I body, but the real car was a MK II LeMans version. Ran out of Goodyear tire decals too. Hope you like it. Druck


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

joez870 said:


> Holy Hannah, Yankee!
> 
> Such beautiful machines!:thumbsup: I know just how much time all of that detail takes, hey. You have really out-done yourself this time. I think you should keep them, though, since it isn't my birthday or Yule. I did, however, just print a pic!
> Will you tell where you got the decal sets?


Thanks for the kudos. Glad you liked them. The decal sets are from Pattos Place in Australia. He doesn't have a set for that Watkins Glen 917 though. I had to combine decals from (4) other sets to get the real look of the car. They run $5.50 US per sheet and you can make 3-4 cars per sheet depending on the car. Nice guy and very reliable.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

that 's great ! thank your for the name of the brand.


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

*Ford GT40 Mk II*

I converted the AFX Blue #1 Ford GT 40 Mk II to the #7 from the 1966 LeMans line-up. I think we should get Steve to make this a future release. What do you guys think?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great livery! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

looks awesome!yes wahoo steve should release it!all of the cars you have posted look great!better than factory!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

geez these are nice looking cars - not a half fast effort in the bunch. The silver GT 40 looks like fine diecast quality, but I'd like to see the fan detail on that Porsche too!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What do you run on what is definately one of the nicest tracks on the board??? Probably the coolest custom race cars!!! This is no doubt one of them!!! Nice job Yankee!!! Still buying my tickets and hoping for the right 5 or 6 numbers and I'll be on my way (if it's still available!) :thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

SplitPoster said:


> geez these are nice looking cars - not a half fast effort in the bunch. The silver GT 40 looks like fine diecast quality, but I'd like to see the fan detail on that Porsche too!


Here's a few more pics of the 917 , the Seiko 917 and (4) Cobra Daytonas


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

man.these are really great looking cars!love the daytonas!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> What do you run on what is definately one of the nicest tracks on the board??? Probably the coolest custom race cars!!! This is no doubt one of them!!! Nice job Yankee!!! Still buying my tickets and hoping for the right 5 or 6 numbers and I'll be on my way (if it's still available!) :thumbsup:


Mostly Super G+ and Magnatraction. These pics are of cars from my collection or cars I have done to put up for sale. The track is still for sale and if I don't have it sold in a few months I'm going to remove 2 ft. on the left side. The quarry section is really tough to negotiate and this will make it more race friendly. I'll add a banked 9-12" turn behind the Dunlop grandstands to complete the circuit. That will hopefully satisfy my urge to work on another track for a while anyway. I'm hoping you hit your numbers first though! As always, thanks for the compliments!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I am inspired once again...*

yankee,

WOW! That GT40 in silver is done up Super Fine! Now you post up some Daytonas in fun green and yellow...  &  Very inspirational builds. :thumbsup: Thanks for Sharon.

We all have our favorite kind of cars to build here but, they are all fun to look at. After seeing these and some other race cars that Hilltop has posted up in the past it makes me save a spot for something like this in the future build department at the Bob...zilla Workshop. Not anytime soon (as per usual) but, some day for sure.

Bob...ZOWY those are nice...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow Yankee, You got the whole package don't you??? These pics look like magazine article shots, a fantastic track background, and some great looking cars!!! If only Aurora had hired you in the design and paint scheme department!!! These can-am type cars look a heck of a lot better than the plain-jane originals!!! Keep em coming!!! RM


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The cars just keep getting better.The track is great.It looks like a Faller Racing set box cover.The Daytona's are beautiful.I have to go play lotto before slotman wins.I need another track.Great work.Tom Stumpf


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow... what amazing paint jobs you create!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*What dreams are made of*



tomhocars said:


> The cars just keep getting better.The track is great.It looks like a Faller Racing set box cover.The Daytona's are beautiful.I have to go play lotto before slotman wins.I need another track.Great work.Tom Stumpf


*Unreal!!!*

Been trying to find the words for this since Nuther Dave popped Yankees layout up on the board some months back.

Agreed Tom! I am by no means an expert, however I did grow up on the German HO trains. When in Germany we often traveled by rail and in the larger trainstations there were professionally built, fully sceniced, coin operated HO train displays, with multiple trains running. They were a sight to behold and quite obviously a great influence on my scale modeling and collecting...a lifetimes worth.

Yankee's slot layout is clearly second to none and DOES capture that exact Euro feel that you describe. Secondly, can anyone even come close to his small scale modeling prowess? The more I see the more blown away I become.
Fit, finish, and overall feeling...super sano... dead nuts on. Incredible!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the nice comments. Coming from you all it means a lot, but I'm still the rookie here and have a lot to learn from you guys. Trust me, I'm no where close to being in the same league as you and most likely will never get there. The inspiration clearly comes from you all and I am simply the beneficiary of it.


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

*Staying away from the domestics.*

Probably my last Ferrari 512 . Starting on some Can Am's for a while. I'm not going to even try to stay up with you guys on the domestics...I just wouldn't measure up. Hope you like'em.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sweet K all looking good...


Dave


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Did you get those Roman Brio decals off e-bay? I've been tempted to order that kit but haven't got around to it yet.

All look damn fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

yes these are looking really good ! where did you buy your decals ? 

thank you


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Lookin great Yank.... Would be great to see Tomy take a few more of the older AFX bods and facelift them as well as you have. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll have to throw my 2cents in on this post. These are all just awesome looking cars. I know the 512's are a dime a dozen but that is without a doubt one of my favorite's. Then again I would say the entire can-am series was probably my all time fav. race series.

Great stuff guys. Give me some fun ideas to try out.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yankee, I think you posted these on the wrong thread??? Shouldn't they be on the " Show me some rare stuff!!" thread??? Are these AFX prototypes, never released cars??? If not, they should be!!! Great looking workmanship :thumbsup::thumbsup: Fantastic!!! RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great looking customs going on here. Makes you think the manufacturers should start rethinking their color choices and liveries. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

yankee_3b said:


> Probably my last Ferrari 512 . Starting on some Can Am's for a while. I'm not going to even try to stay up with you guys on the domestics...I just wouldn't measure up. Hope you like'em.


"wouldn't measure up" my butt. Your cars are beautiful and complete in detail. Another fine grouping to add. Though the others are very nice, again, you knock my socks of with the 512M! Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Guys!

DD / Demether - The decals are from Pattos Place. The Roman Brio gold and silver front stripe comes up a little short at the front end of the AFX T260...you have to cut a piece from another set of stripes to finish it off. They also do not line up well on the top of the intake vent. You have to play around with it to get it to look half way decent. The stripe should be slightly wider. A sheet has (8) sets on it for about $5.50 US. Probably won't do anymore of these, however.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

You know Patto will size them for you if the strpes are a little short and narrow get a set at 110%

Roger Corrie


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Yankee 3b, Sorry for off topic, but I have to ask! Is it Nettles, Brocius,
A-Rod......?


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

How about Mike Pagliaroni? Great glove. Non Yankee fan, Dave.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

beautiful builds once again!you can cancel that order of humble pie too!your work always impresses everyone here,i am sure!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Roger, thanks for the tip! 

Dyno Dom / Dave - 
It was Clete Boyer...probably before your time. I Come from a long line of Yankee fans and started playing 3B in little league 1959. Clete was their 3B from '59-'66. Actually, that was my childhood dream to play 3B for the Yanks. I was drafted by the Seattle Pilots out of high school, opted for college, blew out my knee and that was the end of that dream. Played a little semi-pro till I was 26 and then felt it was time to grow up and get serious about a career. "And that's the rest of the story."


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for reply. I've always been a Yankee fan. Still, being drafted, you came a lot closer to your dream than most! :thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

*A few more Can Am's*

Hope you like'em!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yankee, you need to give yourself a bit more credit than you do!! These are awesome, and the detail work is superb!!! I can't seem to get one decal straight and you're doing flawless work one after another!!! Super job!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Those are fantastic :thumbsup: Nice Brumos in the back there.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yankee, You have got the Can-Am cars down to a science :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great detail and colorful, look like they're tampo printed. Fantastic work!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What if...*

I was lucky enought to get to see these close up last week. Man the detail is incredible on these and they would be great canindates for a New "Honey I blew up the kids" movie. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Honey I blew up the slot car layout...zilla (how cool would that be!!)


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

superb cars ! 

bravo !


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

*The Latest Porsche 917-10 Can Am*

Finally got around to doing another one. It's so darn hot here that the spray paint dries before it hits the body! 

Tried something different on this one. I had some dark yellow spray paint left over from another car, but it was too dark for this particular car. After I shot the yellow I immediately sprayed a light coat of Matt White over it...just kind of a misty coat and it lightened up real nice without any color variations or signs that the white was sprayed on it. The finish was obviously somewhat dull, but the clearcoat brought back the shine. Don't know how it would work on dark base colors, but it seems to work fine on the light colors.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Super build... again!

Your attention to detail is always inspiring.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I love your repaints. Cool


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Impressive! :thumbsup:

brrrRROWWWwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Flawless build!!! You have really got everything down to the finest detail on the money!! And while the car always grabs my attention first, the scenery always holds my attention for that additional minute or two!!! I can get lost in the picture, taking it all in...It feels like I am standing there on the side of the road.. The back view pic is totally captivating!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Mighty Fine....*

I sure hope Wahoo Steve has you on retainer... Because with the track work you've done (makes Tomy look like the only one to buy).... and now these color schemes on the Can Am cars all looking so good.... It would be a shame if they didn't recognize your ability to make these AFX bodies look so good too. The stuff you are cranking out looks like long lost test shots... stuff they shoulda done back in the day (and probably still could). Makes me (almost ) want to buy something besides tjets!!!!.... Just super nice work. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I likes yellow!!! Nice detail work, very nice!!! Wahoo Steve and Yahoo Yankee need to hook up and release some of these designs, just my thoughts. I know I'd like Can-Am a lot more with these colorful paint schemes...RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow Yankee, that is one BEAUTIFUL car!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Breaks...we don't need no stinking breaks! Give her the gas full throttle ZOOM BABY!!*

Can Am...yes you can!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Yankee,

That is race-a-rific man. :thumbsup::thumbsup: How I saw it: First the yellow grabbed me, then the real fine detail work stunned me! Then the rims in silver & black just wopped me upside the head a few times...WOW!

*bzzzzzzzzzz still stunned bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*

Bob...I can almost see the driver shifting gears and clutching...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! I know you guys get all excited about yellow cars and then you overlook the mistakes.  Hope to have a few more in a couple of weeks.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice build. Randy put your tongue back in your mouth :tongue:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

*A couple 917's and 917-10's*

The two 917's are probably reproduced more than any other ones, but I think they are two of the nicest Porsches from the 70's.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

yankee_3b your cars are outstanding! The finish and detail is excellent. I am very impressed! Love the old Can ams and 917's. This may or may not be of interest if you like the old race cars. Love the sound of these. Turn it up!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yankee does it again!!!!! Back to back home runs followed by 2 grand slams!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

As much as I like a yellow race car, I don't know which one I'd pick as a favorite!!! They all look that good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Amazing job Yankee. If you are looking for more Porsche inspiration this site and its associates are a great place to start: 

http://www.gunnarracing.com/index.html


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I like it too. I hope, one day, I'll do a canam/classic le mans prototypes racing class too.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I am digging these Yankee...Sweet Porsches of Las Vegas Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

kiwidave said:


> yankee_3b your cars are outstanding! The finish and detail is excellent. I am very impressed! Love the old Can ams and 917's. This may or may not be of interest if you like the old race cars. Love the sound of these. Turn it up!


Cool video -- I remember seeing pics of F5000 races in the Racing Pictorial magazines my dad would buy me when we went to the USAC stock car races at fair park (now known as the Milwaukee Mile).

Followed this link to an in-car video of F5000 racing -- gets pretty cool at about 50 seconds in:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That almost makes me want to dust off the PS2 and break the Gran Turismo 4 out of mothballs!!! Nice clip Doba!!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys for the comments, links and videos. There's just something about the sound of the old engines and the low idle rumble. I guess it's just what you grow up with. Great stuff!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

yankee_3b said:


> The two 917's are probably reproduced more than any other ones, but I think they are two of the nicest Porsches from the 70's.


 
Can you imagine if they came built this way from Aurora.  

Great looking customs! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

*Porsche 917-30 - Jagermeister*

Tried a new paint process. To avoid painting in the door and hatch lines, I first sprayed the body with gloss black, then I immediately sprayed on a few very light coats of orange from about 12 inches away. The result was a success and I also achieved a burnt orange color that represents the original paint scheme more accurately. Too bad the true color does not show up in the pics (still a tad too orange). This one turned out much nicer than the first one I did which was painted bright orange (pic attached). Still have to apply the clear, but thought I'd take some pics just in case I screw it up. I don't know if this process will work with all colors, but it might be worth a shot. The outcome is worth it if it does. Just make sure you don't lay the coats on too thick and too close to the body or the spray will completely cover the lines. Hope you guys like it.

Has anyone tried this before?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent tip and a great looking car!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Never tried it, but looks like it works to me!!! What brand and color of orange is that if I may ask??? Does that detail work come in a can also??? RM


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

You found out my secret Randy. If I want to paint a Porsche 917-30 Martini I just order that specific model paint, spray it on and Presto, completely done with all the details. I Wish! :drunk:

The brand is Tamiya and the color is TS-12 Orange.

You might have to use other dark base colors other than black on some colors or it might produce an ugly shade. Yellow would probably come out looking like brown mustard.:lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

yankee_3b said:


> You found out my secret Randy. If I want to paint a Porsche 917-30 Martini I just order that specific model paint, spray it on and Presto, completely done with all the details. I Wish! :drunk:
> 
> The brand is Tamiya and the color is TS-12 Orange.
> 
> You might have to use other dark base colors other than black on some colors or it might produce an ugly shade. Yellow would probably come out looking like brown mustard.:lol:


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR you could give it a light blast of white & then hit it with the color you want.

Bob...does that make sense?...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are two more 917's I've been working on. The yellow one is a 917K/81. They were trying to hang on to the 917 body and made several changes to try a salvage it, but 1981 was the end on the line for the 917's. I fabricated the rear wing assembly by cutting off the rear fins of an AFX 917-10, attaching, reshaping and puttying them. The wing was shaped from a scrap piece of plastic. The other 917 is my "Black" Jagermeister version. It was fun trying to keep the dust off of this one. I also took a pin vise and a 0.30mm drill bit and drilled out the holes in the exhauts and the silver engine bracket. Looks great and beats trying to hand paint in those areas with flat black. Sorry it doesn't show up in the pictures.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh my again!!! I can't find these in Bob Beers book. Were these Prototypes??? Man, I'm liking these Can-Am/GTP style cars more and more. You know I likes Ol' Yeller, but that black one is looking smooth :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice touch on the wheels also!!! ... RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I always watch out for your cars on Ebay. Now I just have to look here! You do the best work on this style of race car I have ever seen. Detail is excellent!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Someday.... Yankee, you had perfected redoing these body styles a ways back, and I'm still floored every time you post some of them up. One of these days I will be able to swing a couple of these. Wahoo Steve.. you looking?? Give this man a job!!! Even if it's just a freelance designer. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

